# Newbee in central VA



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello all! 

Just getting started this spring with zero experience. Was recommended to this site by another member -thanks Big G. :w

I'll be hiving two nucs in Langs and two packages in TBHs.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource - from another _Graham_!


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Glad to have you. Starting both types of hives in the same year will give you a very interesting perspective. Please be sure you share it through out the bee year.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Good luck with your hives.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## jrhoto (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome to the world of beekeeping ,if you need any help give us a call.


poorvalleybeefarm
Bees are not just a hobby but a necessity!


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome. You can learn a lot here.


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks all, for the warm welcome!

Tenbears - I already have - and looking forward to learning a lot more. 

ruthie- I'll be sure to do that!


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome. Where are you getting bees?


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

The packages from VBS in Remington, the nucs from a guy down in southside VA.


Oh and I prayed for some bees, too - and He said if I build hives, they will come.


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome & goood luck with your bees!


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

We used to keep a lot of bees in Virginia. Good luck.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas. I started with three packages last year. Good luck to you!


----------



## Wendellww (Sep 20, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source fello Virginian!

If you need anything, feel free to contact me!

Wendell


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you , all! 

I really appreciate the encouragement.
Glen


----------



## Random Dude (Feb 25, 2015)

"Rally behind the Virginians!"


Welcome, and best of luck.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Random Dude said:


> "Rally behind the Virginians!"
> 
> 
> Welcome, and best of luck.


:thumbsup: G


----------



## treeWinder (May 3, 2013)

Welcome in; lots of great info in here


----------

